# [SOLVED] kde 4.3.3 kilka pytan (lokale konsola klawisz win)

## albatrosmw

witam

zainstalowalem sobie niedawno kde 4.3.3 obok starego poczciwego 3.5.10 w sumie dopracowanego juz prawie do perfekcji i w zwiazku z tym mam kilka pytan odnosnie tego najnowszego... oto one:

1. nie wiem jak u innych ale u mnie np zwykla konsola czy konqueror nie sa praktycznie wcale spolszczone... wszystkie menu z gornej belki sa w jedynym slusznym jezyku czyli w angielskim... czy to normalne? moze to jedynie bledy lokalizacji choc pakiet kde-base/kde-l10n mam zainstalowany... druga sprawa to /etc/make.conf i wpisy:

```
LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE=48

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LOCALE="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

w pliku /etc/locale.gen dodany wpis pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

wiekszosc programow z konsoli spolszczyla sie nawet wget ktory wczesniej albo byl wogole po angielsku albo w polskim tlumaczeniu sypal krzaczkami w miejscach polskich znakow... jednak emerge podczas instalowania pakietow wywala prawie zawsze cos takiego jak ponizej:

```
/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 91: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)                                                                          

/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 4988: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)                                                                        

/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 92: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)                                                                          

/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 4996: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)                                                                        

/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 92: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)                                                                          

/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 5016: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)                                                                        

/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 92: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)                                                                          

/var/tmp/binpkgs/kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3/temp/environment: line 5016: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pl_PL)
```

wiem ze za to odpowiadaja wpisy w /etc/make.conf ktore przytoczylem powyzej i stad pytanie czy jest to jakis blad czy tylko zwykla informacja mowiaca ze pakiet nie zostal przystosowany do lokalizacji i po prostu nie bedzie zlokalizowany?

nawet zwykle menu podreczne wywolywane prawym klawiszem myszki nie zostalo spolszczone... szkoda.. mam nadzieje ze to tylko kwestia czasu

2. w kde 3.5.10 podczas uruchomienia zlozonego emerge na gornej belce w konsoli wyswietlana byla informacja ktory pakiet jest instalowany i jego nazwa w kde 4.3.3 tego nie ma. czy jest to problem konfiguracji czy po prostu rzecz ktora nie zostala jeszcze poprawiona... a moze to wina pakietu portage? moze w nowszej wersji bedzie to lub jest poprawione?

3. w kde 3.5.10 aby moc wywolywac kmenu klawiszem win trzeba bylo zrobic mapowanie za pomoca komendy xmodmap -e 'keycode 115=Menu' w autostarcie i w skrotach klawiszowych w centrum sterowania uaktywnic ten klawisz... w kde 4.3.3 nie moge znalezc czegos podobnego...

z gory dziekuje za podpowiedzi i wyrozumialosc...

poza tymi kilkoma mankamentami i bardzo wielkim brakiem baghiry wszystko pozostale zasluguje juz na miano stabilnego systemu oczywiscie z punktu widzenia takiego uzytkownika jak ja  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

marekLast edited by albatrosmw on Sun Dec 06, 2009 7:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dziadu

1. Trzeba się języków uczyć  :Smile: 

```
LINGUAS="pl" 

LANGUAGE=48 

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8" 

LOCALE="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

O ile pamiętam, tylko ta pierwszą zmienną ustawiało się w make.conf, reszta nie ma nic do portage, odnoszą się one do powłoki i z tego powodu ich miejsce to bardziej bashrc niż make.conf. Jestem w błędzie? Poprawi mnie ktoś?

2. Wejdź w ustawienia profili konsole i tam możesz sobie ustawić, żeby w belce pojawiło się cokolwiek chcesz. Pokombinuj i dobierz sobie najbardziej interesujące Cię parametry.

3. 

```
Ustawienia systemowe -> Kraj/region i język -> Układ klawiatury -> Zaawansowane -> Alt/Win key behavior -> Add the standard behavior to Menu key
```

To jest chyba to co Cię interesuje.

----------

## albatrosmw

co do jedynki to ewidentny brak pliku 

```
/etc/env.d/02locale
```

 z ponizsza zawartoscia:

```
LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

co do dwojki to znalazlem rozwiazanie  :Smile: 

wystarczy w ustawieniach konsoli w edycji aktualnego profilu wpisac w miejscu tab title format 

```
%w
```

 a w miejscu remote tab title format 

```
%h : %u : %w
```

 w sumie wiedzialem ze gdzies to jest ale jak zwykle musialo minac troche czasu  :Smile:  takie male a tak cieszy  :Smile: 

jesli chodzi o trojke to chyba masz racje jednak jakos nie chcialo to zadzialac pomimo ustawienia opcji o ktorej napisales...

znalazlem natomiast inny sposob na obejscie tego problemu... znowu na sile jednak odrobine inaczej niz w kde3...

do pliku $HOME/.xmodmaprc wrzucamy

```
remove mod4 = Super_

keysym Super_L = F14
```

i do autostartu kde4 wrzucamy plik remap_keys.sh (z atrybutem execute) zawierajacy wywolanie

```
xmodmap $HOME/.xmodmaprc
```

pozniej wystarczy juz tylko w globalnych skrotach klawiaturowych w komponencie plasma workspace w pozycji aktywacji menu wybrac klawisz f14  :Smile:  oczywiscie powyzszy chwyt zadziala tylko wtedy kiedy nie mamy wlaczonego automatycznego ukrywania paska zadan...

a zeby bylo jeszcze smieszniej ustawienia systemowe gubia ten skrot po restarcie i powracaja do standardowego lalt+f1...  :Smile:  dluga droga przed nami

dziekuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam

marek

----------

